# Edible Gold Leaf (Gold beating)



## dandan123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Greetings everyone! I was wondering what your take is on the gold beating process (mechanical hammer beating gold within layers of paper). Does anyone know exactly what type of paper is used in between the gold leafs during the beating process ? I have done research and have come up with nothing specific. I am concerned about any inherent plastic/chemical residue that can be added to the gold and cause allergies. 

So if anyone knows the standard papers involved in the gold beating process, please enlighten me. Thank you


----------



## MysticColby (Aug 28, 2013)

well, for starters, not everything that you think is gold leaf actually contains gold. 'metal leaf' is one such example.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldbeating
They used to us ox intestine. now they use Mylar.
apparently, other materials it can come in contact with include: parchment paper, gypsum, metal rollers.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 29, 2013)

Who in his right mind will ingest sheet of metal? No matter how thin, it still is metal.


----------



## etack (Aug 29, 2013)

MysticColby said:


> ell, for starters, not everything that you think is gold leaf actually contains gold. 'metal leaf' is one such example.



While this is true in the GL the put in food will be gold this is because people rarely have a gold allergy but they might have other metal allergies.

You can buy Gold Leafed chocolate covered strawberries around some holidays if you look in the right candy shops. 

I think Martha Stewart had this in one of her book on christmas decorating. (please don't knock Martha I love her work) 8) 

Eric


----------



## MysticColby (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/shit-gold-pills

gold can be safely ingested by most people. It'll just go straight through you, like fiber.


----------



## etack (Aug 29, 2013)

MysticColby said:


> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/shit-gold-pills
> 
> gold can be safely ingested by most people. It'll just go straight through you, like fiber.



Oh my. Thats real something. 8) 

Eric


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Aug 29, 2013)

Septic tank mining! :lol: 

Derek.


----------



## etack (Aug 29, 2013)

I was talking to a sewer guy this weekend about that. He is incharge of a treatment plant around here.


Woodworker1997 said:


> Septic tank mining! :lol:
> 
> Derek.



Eric


----------



## MysticColby (Aug 29, 2013)

hehe, I thought this was the right crowd for that.
"afterwards you can even sell your gold chocolate extract to those cash for gold jewelers." I could just imagine that now. careful which refining jobs you take!


----------



## etack (Aug 29, 2013)

I wonder what would happen if you ship it off to them. it would be funny if they paid well for it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Eric


----------



## butcher (Aug 30, 2013)

Incineration and a good fume hood, are important in this business.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Aug 31, 2013)

Wouldn't recommend ingesting Calcium, Sodium, or Lithium in its base metal form, no matter how thin it's been rolled out. 

It would take an awful lot of "gold plated" chocolate covered cherries to get a return.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Aug 31, 2013)

http://icecreamjournal.turkeyhill.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/golden-opulence-sundae.jpg

$1000.00 ice cream sunday. 23K gold leaf.

Derek.


----------



## etack (Aug 31, 2013)

bswartzwelder said:


> It would take an awful lot of "gold plated" chocolate covered cherries to get a return.



It still would be funny to send them what they payout :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 


Eric


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 31, 2013)

Their payout was always shi!!y anyway.


----------

